# Great Douk - October 2010



## nij4829 (Nov 25, 2010)

Visited with CCM, my first attack at caving and loved it.

Great Douk is a grade 1 cave, although when its 'sporting' it can be a grade 5 (and it was quite sporting indeed lol) so I have been told afterwards. WE didnt complete it as I bottled it about a min from the end due to flat out crawl and water over the head  - I will return and beat it haha

*Location* Chapel-le-Dale, Ingleborough
*Length* 914 metres (2,999 ft)
*Discovery* first through trip accomplished in 1934
*List of entrances	*
Main (lower)
Little Douk (skylight)
Middle Washfold (main exit)

We entered and exited by main, a greasy 2 meter waterfall climb, passed little Douk and was almost at middle Washfold when it got too much for me. If it wasn't as cold I have no doubt that CCM would have talked me through it, but hypothermia kicks in very easily in these conditions.

Pics from CCM (my camera isnt waterproof or shock proof - although I do have one on the way) - Vids will follow


----------

